# ПОЛЁТ



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I bought a pair of ПОЛЁТ watches last week in Moscow (by the way RLT is cheaper!!) I tried quite a few on including the Shturmanskie (but at 14,000 Roubles - Â£270 - I will buy from RLT!). I settled for two (genuine, or so I was assured) limited editions, a "Russian Aviator" series ПОЛЁТ alarm commemorating Alexander Kozakov and an АВИАТОР (made by Poljot) commemorating the World War 2 Ilyushin-2 Shturmovik ground attack plane.

The ПОЛЁТ alarm has a central 12 hour track for the alarm setting and an outer track with half minute divisions. It also has a track representing the history of Russian aviators and the life of Kozakov is highlighted on this in green between 1889 and 1919.

I changed the straps on both and put the alarm on a Hadley Roma olied leather and put the АВИАТОР on a brown RLT Flieger. I am not keen on the Poljot straps and I find the spring bars tend to pop out of the buckles and dont like the way the straps are wider than the lugs spacing.

Anyway here is my usual crap picture


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,very nice.I have seen these before on other sites.Are they 42mm?

Picture is not crap,quite good infact.The straps really set them off


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> John,very nice.I have seen these before on other sites.Are they 42mm?


The alarm is 44mm and the Aviator is 42.5mm, as for the photo I aspire to be a PG or a Stan or a DavidH !!! so I am very critical

And I have the honour of prompting your 1000th post


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great









Nice and big watches then.They look the business.IMO all the Poljot Aviator range are great,except I just traded mine


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice.

Just selling my Poljot Navigator ti finance my next scheme. Well, if someone buys it...........


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Paul .... you got mail







... erm PM .... same thing


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got the Nesterov from the first series. I wore it for months.

I think he performed the first outside loop.

Very nice watches. Will hold their value better because the aero collectors go for them also.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

John

You've got a cyrillic script keyboard you lucky man







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> John
> 
> You've got a cyrillic script keyboard you lucky man
> 
> ...


 I have got stickers that I cant see very well ... red on grey







... you can use ... insert & symbol in MS Word


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> as for the photo I aspire to be a PG or a Stan or a DavidH !!!


 You flatter me John.

I am trying to put together some tips that I hope will be of help.

btw I like your choice of background in that picture and I love that green seconds on the alarm. If I wasn't already committed to other things I would have had that when you put it in the sales forum.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree with PG, there's nowt wrong with your photography or your watches.









I'm waiting for summer, I may get some suitable daylight through one of my windows then.









I'm sick of pissing about with artificial light but that's because I won't spend any money on some good kit.
















Daylight is always best for still life if you can get it, although we have no control over it.

Maybe I should take it outside when it gets warmer and stops raining, snowing and being a pain in the arse?

OO YA.


----------

